# Walt's Road Coarse Results - 03/20/07



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

Boy is road coarse ever a challenge. Turning right and then 8 minutes. Pure torture for an oval racer. Not a huge turn out, but everyone was having fun

1/12 Spec - A-Main
1 - Clint Bogart
2 - Clif McKeen (TQ)
3 - Walt Hollis
4 - Bill Karl
5 - Rich Hammond

1/12 Stock - A-Main
1 - Matt Levy
2 - Dan Levy (TQ)
3 - Chris Spencer
4 - Tony Buffa
5 - Todd Ferguson
6 - Mike Notaro
7 - Jason Haag (BU)
8 - Bruce Thorne

1/12 Stock - B-Main
1 - Jason Haag
2 - Postman
3 - Paul Webb
4 - Mike Woods (DNS)

Ron and Keith were mysteriously missing tonight. I heard that they are out floating on an iceberg in the middle of Oneida Lake. Hopefully Air One will be able to rescue them in time for them to make it next week. Next week is back to the oval coarse.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Quite the nite, watching Jason and the postman duel it out in the B was priceless!


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

tanktruck88 said:


> Ron and Keith were mysteriously missing tonight. I heard that they are out floating on an iceberg in the middle of Oneida Lake. Hopefully Air One will be able to rescue them in time for them to make it next week. Next week is back to the oval coarse.


As much as I hated to miss a road coarse Tues., I know there won't be many more opportunities to get out on the ice. It turned out to be a nice clear night and the beer was nice and cold.... if the fish were only biting....lol. We did get to see the West Monroe FD testing their air boat on the ice, pretty cool.


----------

